# A History of the Forum in 100 posts



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

I decided to nick Radio 4's idea of 'A History of the World in 100 Objects' and start up a blog about 100 significant posts/threads as the forum approaches its second birthday. They won't necessarily be in chronological order, but I thought it would be interesting to see the issues that have helped shape the forum as it has grown. The blog is at:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/


----------



## gail1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good idea look forward to reading more
gail


----------



## Caroline (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice one, I think it will prove interesting and prove we are a force to be reckoned with...


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 5, 2010)

Love it! That's a really fun idea


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2010)

Brilliant idea Northey! I love the first one.

Andy


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 5, 2010)

Wonderful idea


----------



## tracey w (Nov 5, 2010)

Love the idea, well done Northe. Am so stupid though, was looking for the rest


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweet idea Northey nice work x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Love the idea, well done Northe. Am so stupid though, was looking for the rest



Glad everyone seems to like the idea! I'll post here when I add a new entry


----------



## margie (Nov 5, 2010)

Have you preselected your 100 posts ?

I did like the comment re spam members


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 5, 2010)

Really nice idea. Looking forward to #2!


----------



## thedame (Nov 5, 2010)

Great way to celebrate


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

margie said:


> Have you preselected your 100 posts ?
> 
> I did like the comment re spam members



No, I have some ideas but am also open to suggestion of what members think are worthy of inclusion


----------



## JoeFreeman (Nov 5, 2010)

Great idea - look forward to reading!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> No, I have some ideas but am also open to suggestion of what members think are worthy of inclusion



Right! I'm off to look into the dim and distant recesses of the forum.

I may be some time!


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

This will be very interesting


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 5, 2010)

cracking, looking forward to number 73


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 5, 2010)

Brilliant, really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 5, 2010)

great idea.

can I suggest forgive me I have sinned thread.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> great idea.
> 
> can I suggest forgive me I have sinned thread.



Already on my list!


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Already on my list!



What about the fact we have our first forum couple..that has to be historic and worth a mention lol..


----------



## cazscot (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic Idea, look forward to the next 99


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 5, 2010)

Grat idea especially as im a fairly new member , i will get to know a lot more about lots of the members on the forum


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2010)

Great idea - love it!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 5, 2010)

Good idea Northerner, enjoyed the first one, looking forward to whats to come

John.


----------



## am64 (Nov 5, 2010)

im following .....


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 6, 2010)

Brilliant idea notherner


----------



## tracey w (Nov 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> What about the fact we have our first forum couple..that has to be historic and worth a mention lol..



ok, im a bit slow, who are they?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2010)

tracey w said:


> ok, im a bit slow, who are they?



Tom and Shiv!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Tom and Shiv!



thats so sweet


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2010)

Post number 2 now online! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-2-glucophage-and-glargine.html


----------



## katie (Nov 6, 2010)

Good choice northe


----------



## Steff (Nov 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Post number 2 now online!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-2-glucophage-and-glargine.html



One of my faves, good choice x


----------



## tracey w (Nov 6, 2010)

Good one Northe, must say i think you have your work cut out here, but I know you  like a challenge


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

Post Number 3 now available for your viewing pleasure!

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-3-bevs-big-night-in.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Post Number 3 now available for your viewing pleasure!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-3-bevs-big-night-in.html



Well done Northey another great pick that was one of the best ideas ever,i learnt an awful lot from it xx


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 7, 2010)

Really enjoying these, thanks for all the effort you go to.x


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 7, 2010)

hi about the post i would suggest "the nurse" on balance magazine and her strange view about diabetes and "inject in toilet" what do you think "or in public"?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> hi about the post i would suggest "the nurse" on balance magazine and her strange view about diabetes and "inject in toilet" what do you think "or in public"?



On my list Daniela!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 7, 2010)

Really enjoying the history of the Forum will find out a lot of things that happened before I joined


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 7, 2010)

Love it!

Looking forward to your review of the Pumpers Thread!

Also the Birkenhead disaster of 2010....

Some reference somewhere to a thread on our 'love' of a good pharmacist or GP receptionist!

Forgive me for I have sinned- love it!

I'm sure my pet hate will pop up- "Guess the HbA1c"! Sorry, guys, I cant bear it......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Really enjoying the history of the Forum will find out a lot of things that happened before I joined



You might also be interested in reading my 'Review of the Year' that I did on my other blog (in 3 parts!):

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009.html

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_29.html

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009_30.html


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Northerner


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You might also be interested in reading my 'Review of the Year' that I did on my other blog (in 3 parts!):
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/12/diabetes-support-review-of-year-2009.html
> 
> ...



good grief scary to think back then i was on 8,500 posts lolol.


----------



## bev (Nov 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Post Number 3 now available for your viewing pleasure!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-3-bevs-big-night-in.html



Sorry - I missed this Northey - good choice! lol. I was only thinking today that we should give it another go for the new people on here. I often go back to it if we havent had a particular food for a while.Bev


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2010)

bev said:


> Sorry - I missed this Northey - good choice! lol. I was only thinking today that we should give it another go for the new people on here. I often go back to it if we havent had a particular food for a while.Bev



Bev id be up for that..I often look back at the fish and pizza results and think, i wonder how id be now..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Bev id be up for that..I often look back at the fish and pizza results and think, i wonder how id be now..



It would be interesting, given that your treatment has changed with the Byetta, plus Bev will be a lot more familiar with the pump.


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2010)

Right Bev get onto it lol


----------



## Patricia (Nov 7, 2010)

Brilliant idea Northerner and wow great looking blog. Thank you. We're all part of something. Thank goodness for this site. 

Xxoo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

Number 4 - Jessica's birth story 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-4-jessicas-birth-story.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2010)

Aww nice entry norhtey 
just text emma to tell her to come in and have a look  x


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 8, 2010)

Awh thank you northerner for writing a thread about my pregnancy/ birth with Jessica, it made me feel all chocked up 

If I hadn't had this place to talk through bad appointments and rough days of blood sugars throughout her pregnancy I would have lost the plot so thank you to everyone who helped me through that tough time 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Awh thank you northerner for writing a thread about my pregnancy/ birth with Jessica, it made me feel all chocked up
> 
> If I hadn't had this place to talk through bad appointments and rough days of blood sugars throughout her pregnancy I would have lost the plot so thank you to everyone who helped me through that tough time
> 
> xx



Emma, it was such edge of the seat stuff following your pregnancy, and Jessica is such a wonderful little girl, I'm sure it made a big impact on everyone  I'm not forgetting all the other wonderful Mums that were going through things at the same time, just needed to pick one, so I hope the other Mums don't feel I was leaving them out!


----------



## am64 (Nov 8, 2010)

im loving all this and wish i didnt have to work next weekend ...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Number 5 now up! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-5-little-miss-chatterbox.html


----------



## bev (Nov 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 5 now up!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-5-little-miss-chatterbox.html



Another brilliant choice Northerner.

Steph is our very own 'welcoming committee' and is always there whenever anybody feels down or sad with lovely warm and heartfelt messages. Your a star Steph and I like 'watching' X factor with you especially as your favourite is Katie.........Bev


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 11, 2010)

Brilliant! I love these. Keep 'em coming Northie!


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2010)

I must say and im not biased at all that is the best one yet hehe only joking.x
Thanks


----------



## tracey w (Nov 11, 2010)

Good one Northe!

Well deserved recognition Steffie. 


a pleasure to call you a friend,


----------



## am64 (Nov 11, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Good one Northe!
> 
> Well deserved recognition Steffie.
> 
> ...



DITTO !!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 11, 2010)

When's number 6?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> When's number 6?



Patience Grasshopper!  I've got a good idea of what I'm going to pick though...watch this space!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 11, 2010)

Come on, what are you doing with your time?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 12, 2010)

At this rate it's gonna take some time this, I think Sugarbum has a point here! Com'n man pull yer finger oot!

(only joking)

Bring on number 73!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Northerner your public are waiting and so keen. Keep the good work up.
take care
gail


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I must say and im not biased at all that is the best one yet hehe only joking.x
> Thanks



Definately  lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2010)

Number 6 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-6-injecting-in-restaurants.html


----------



## tracey w (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice one! Loved the picture. Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Nice one! Loved the picture. Is it lunchtime yet?



Yes, I suddenly feel strangely peckish too!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 12, 2010)

I want that beef burger NOW


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Number 7 now up:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-7-what-did-you-eat-today.html


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, now im hungry again


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG just caught up with number 6 and 7!!

Can I please have one of them burgers ?? That would feed me for a week - yummy yummy in my tummy xxx


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

I forgot about that thread - and I cant believe how huge that burger is on 6 - surely no-one could really eat that......Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> OMG just caught up with number 6 and 7!!
> 
> Can I please have one of them burgers ?? That would feed me for a week - yummy yummy in my tummy xxx



I'll try to stop putting temptation in your way on the next one!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent choice im salavating muchly here lol.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I decided to nick Radio 4's idea of 'A History of the World in 100 Objects' and start up a blog about 100 significant posts/threads as the forum approaches its second birthday. They won't necessarily be in chronological order, but I thought it would be interesting to see the issues that have helped shape the forum as it has grown. The blog is at:
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/



There's a book out about that 100 objects world history, I'm tempted by it, anyone flicked it at all, I only caught a couple of them on radio 4 myself.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> There's a book out about that 100 objects world history, I'm tempted by it, anyone flicked it at all, I only caught a couple of them on radio 4 myself.



I've heard quite a fw of them and they have all been brilliant, so I imagine the book will be good too. You can actually download all the programmes free and to keep from their website.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 18, 2010)

I love it, its making me feel all warm inside  xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I love it, its making me feel all warm inside  xx



Thanks Phoebe, that's great 

Number 8 now available!

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-8-new-on-pump-thread.html


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 19, 2010)

I do 'like' that picture of the pump on his back! Thank goodness for miniaturisation. 

And another good post selection and description there, Northey.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I do 'like' that picture of the pump on his back! Thank goodness for miniaturisation.
> 
> And another good post selection and description there, Northey.
> 
> Andy



Indeed! Thanks Andy. I'm hoping it will build a picture of how important and supportive the forum has been, and also how diverse in subject matter it is, for those new to the place and a trip down memory lane for those who are 'old hands'!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

In case anyone missed it (as I put it up early this morning), Number 8 is now on the site:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-8-new-on-pump-thread.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2010)

Number 9 now up 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-9-face-of-kinder.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 9 now up
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-9-face-of-kinder.html



Ah i remember this well voting for barnaby every day was cool,


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 20, 2010)

Brilliant idea Northey & loving every post! xxxx


----------



## aymes (Nov 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 9 now up
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-9-face-of-kinder.html



Great choice! I just send it to the little man in question who just called me up to say thanks and said, ' that's even better than being on the chocolate bar..!'


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2010)

aymes said:


> Great choice! I just send it to the little man in question who just called me up to say thanks and said, ' that's even better than being on the chocolate bar..!'



Brilliant!


----------



## Monica (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep them coming, they are brilliant


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2010)

Number 10 now available for your viewing pleasure! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-10-i-asked-for-diet-coke.html


----------



## tracey w (Nov 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 10 now available for your viewing pleasure!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-10-i-asked-for-diet-coke.html



Nice one. this reminds me of my holiday. I couldnt have gin and tonic in my hotel because they only did the full version. It was a 5 star hotel


----------



## Steff (Nov 21, 2010)

great choice this brought alot of attention, and the didka thing stemmed from this..,


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, Didka helped us greatly, It's because of that I bought Diastix, which saved the day a couple of times.

Before then, we did have one high reading which made me suspect that the coke wasn't diet.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Number 11 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-11-forgive-me-for-i-have-sinned.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2010)

haha wondered when this would pop up one of the more popular threads than runs and runs, i think we all have had our fair share of sinning lol.xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Steffie said:


> haha wondered when this would pop up one of the more popular threads than runs and runs, i think we all have had our fair share of sinning lol.xx



Ain't that the truth!  One of our longest running threads, I think!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

Number 12 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-12-does-it-hurt.html


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice 1, not been a member of the forum very long.....so didn't know about this 1, we must have heard of all of them before, my favourite is: so you take injections, you must have the bad version of diabetes or you have it really bad!! so funny!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

Phil65 said:


> Nice 1, not been a member of the forum very long.....so didn't know about this 1, we must have heard of all of them before, my favourite is: so you take injections, you must have the bad version of diabetes or you have it really bad!! so funny!!



Glad you're enjoying them Phil - hopefully this will become a resource for the future so new members can pick up on topics that have become buried deep in the archives!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 23, 2010)

haha I remember why I started that one, all good I guess!

Cracking thing you are doing here Northe' Reminding me of some I missed too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Number 13 now available:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-13-how-long-diabetic.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 13 now available:
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-13-how-long-diabetic.html



that was a very very interesting thread finding out how long everyone had been diabetic, and finding out you recieve a medal for being diabetic for an amount of years it is over 25? x


----------



## Lauren (Nov 24, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Monica (Nov 25, 2010)

LOL, Bev's post about Alex's 2nd anniversary sparked another thread like it!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

Number 14 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-14-its-boy.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

Lovely choice Alan we have alot to be thankful to kati for i hope her and her little zach are doing well.x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Lovely choice Alan we have alot to be thankful to kati for i hope her and her little zach are doing well.x



Indeed we do!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 26, 2010)

yes indeedie, does she pop in ever, if so Helloooo hope you're all good


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2010)

Number 15 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-15-if-only-id-known-then.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Number 15 now available!
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-15-if-only-id-known-then.html



Little bump for anyone who missed it when it went up earlier  We've had over a 1,000 views so far and we've still got 85 posts to go!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Little bump for anyone who missed it when it went up earlier  We've had over a 1,000 views so far and we've still got 85 posts to go!



You'lll be a busy boy then!!! I think this thread should be number 100 or 101!!

cracking work Sir A keep it up son


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

Number 16 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-16-my-life-i-nearly-lost-it.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 27, 2010)

Great choice she was very brave to post that, hope your doing well dawney x


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 27, 2010)

Really enjoying reading these, well done Northerner!

I'm touched that one of my threads has made it into the list too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Really enjoying reading these, well done Northerner!
> 
> I'm touched that one of my threads has made it into the list too!



Bet it doesn't seem like a year since you posted it, does it?  Glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 27, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I managed to avoid a full-sugar coke with my Diastix last night! Took it back and got a new one. Then I had a hypo from dancing too much, so probably could have done with the full-sugar coke... oh the irony.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Tom and Shiv!



'kin 'ell. I must catch up. Well done Tom and Shiv.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

Number 17 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-17-comments-in-petrol-station.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2010)

Little bump in case anyone missed it earlier today  Number 17:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-17-comments-in-petrol-station.html


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

Number 18 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-18-my-diet-to-deal-with-reversal.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2010)

great choice hope he sees this, post has helped many people out x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2010)

Steffie said:


> great choice hope he sees this, post has helped many people out x



I agree. It is a very useful source of information when taken in context.

Almost 20% (+/- 2%) of the way there Northey! Keep it up!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I agree. It is a very useful source of information when taken in context.
> 
> Almost 20% (+/- 2%) of the way there Northey! Keep it up!!



What did I let myself in for?  Imagine, back in your school days, if you'd been told to write 100 essays on the subject matter of a diabetes forum!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Number 19 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-19-london-meet-british-museum-21.html


----------



## gail1 (Nov 30, 2010)

keep up the good work they are so good to read and in some cases very moving indeed
gail


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

gail1 said:


> keep up the good work they are so good to read and in some cases very moving indeed
> gail



Thanks Gail, I think it is proving a popular and worthwhile exercise!

Reminder for those who missed it - Number 19 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/11/number-19-london-meet-british-museum-21.html


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Short but sweet eek today! Number 20 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-20-why-diabetes-can-be-lethal.html


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww nice choice and only a week old that thread... sometimes my son wants to play with my pen i have to tell him its not a toy haha.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Number 21 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-21-casualty.html


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

haha nearly as bad as doctors sometimes they get it right but most of the time there wrong.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> haha nearly as bad as doctors sometimes they get it right but most of the time there wrong.



Actually Steffie, maybe it does match real life closer than we think! 

Number 21, in case you missed it earlier:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-21-casualty.html


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

My boyfriend and I found that episode of casualty hilarious - not least because they seemed no have to special effects budget left and so you saw people board the boat then in the next shot they were drowning with no explanation at all! We went on a boat trip this summer on Skye, and as we boarded I said "Just imagine, within a second we could be at sea drowning, losing my insulin, I could be in a coma....."


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> My boyfriend and I found that episode of casualty hilarious - not least because they seemed to have to special effects budget left and so you saw people board the boat then in the next shot they were drowning with no explanation at all! We went on a boat trip this summer on Skye, and as we boarded I said "Just imagine, within a second we could be at sea drowning, losing my insulin, I could be in a coma....."



...and Cornwall would be a long way to get you a fresh supply of Bentillin!


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Actually Steffie, maybe it does match real life closer than we think!



Sorry i'll consider my wrists slapped.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Steffie, maybe it does match real life closer than we think!
> ...



Wasn't slapping your wrists Steffie - what you said made me realise that maybe the storyline wasn't as far-fetched as it first appeared!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Number 22 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-22-glucose-testing.html


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Number 23 now up! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-23-byetta-babes.html


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2010)

Do I detect a drop in quality on that last one?! 

.........

No! Of course I didn't!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Do I detect a drop in quality on that last one?!
> 
> .........
> 
> No! Of course I didn't!!



Each one is lovingly crafted from only the finest ingredients...!


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

Good choice on both the recent ones.

and im not at all biast on the byetta one


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Number 24 now available! 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-24-numpty-nursediabolical-doctor.html


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

Oops! Do I detect a dropping of quality here? 



> As a person with diabetes I have discovered that managing the disease can require a great deal of contact with healthcare professionals. In a previous life I had very little contact with the medical profession and tended to assume that they were all pretty good at what they do and could be trusted to give sound backed up this sentiment as the professionals I have dealt with have, on the whole, been excellent both in their knowledge and method.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Oops! Do I detect a dropping of quality here?



I blame Blogger!


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2010)

well im well confused by andys comments  as i have found this whole post throughly entertaining !! have i missed something ??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> well im well confused by andys comments  as i have found this whole post throughly entertaining !! have i missed something ??



I/Blogger missed a word out of the paragraph Andy quoted  Glad everyone is enjoying the blog!


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2010)

haha hes so sharp the andy '' pencil'' HB


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

am64 said:


> haha hes so sharp the andy '' pencil'' HB



I think that you'll find that the HB pencil is a little soft, actually! 

Now, if I was Andy H, then that'd be a different matter.


----------



## am64 (Dec 5, 2010)

heheee i like the 8B myself


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Alan are things still carrying on here with this , im missing it lol


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Alan are things still carrying on here with this , im missing it lol



Yes, it's not been forgotten Steff, just needed a bit of a break from it


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it's not been forgotten Steff, just needed a bit of a break from it



no problemo x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Number 25 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-25-things-that-make-you-say-what.html


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow all those examples never knew about half of them..


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2010)

Number 26 now available:

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2010/12/number-26-keep-crawling-forrest-gump.html


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

Number 27 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-27-statins.html


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Number 27 now available
> 
> http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-27-statins.html



I am so in agreement with you on that one. My doctor works for me, not the other way around (after all, I part fund his wage!).


----------



## lyndasw (Jan 3, 2011)

Still playing catch up on the forum, not having been around for a while.  This is a brilliant idea - love it!! You have put so much hard work into this Northerner - Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

lyndasw said:


> Still playing catch up on the forum, not having been around for a while.  This is a brilliant idea - love it!! You have put so much hard work into this Northerner - Thank you



Thanks Lynda, I think it will provide a useful reference of all the forum has to offer


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

Number 28 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-28-rachels-pharmacy-corner.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2011)

A nice inclusion into the top 100, Rachel has helped alot of us in the past when we have been confused or needed any medication info.x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2011)

Number 29 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-29-hospital.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Very popular thread,got quite a few of us in a tizz to say the least..


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2011)

Number 30 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-30-total-group-loss-so-far.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes excellent miss Lucy created this wonderful thread(cazscot also) and it really has worked wonders for the ones who chose to take part, weather it was a weight loss or gain there was always great support throughout, And now Northerner has been banned none of us will be lead astray.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

Number 31 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-31-jamies-food-revolution.html


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

Number 32 now available 

http://forum100posts.blogspot.com/2011/01/number-32-diabotics.html


----------

